# Namiki Pens, How would you make on of these?



## rodtod11 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was looking at  Namiki - The Fine Art of Expression  .   Making a pen from a kit is something we have all done here, but how would you approach making a pen like these closed end Namiki's?  Is there anywhere to learn this style?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 31, 2014)

A double closed end is not as difficult as you might think.  There are many ways but the most common is with closed end mandrels that hold the work piece in place from inside the tube.  You don't have to drill all the way through the work piece and it allows you to remove the tail stock end to round it off once you are down to finished size.  

Check the library as there are tutorials on several methods for doing this.


----------



## rodtod11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks!  I will!


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 31, 2014)

The IAP library will teach you how to make the closed end shape and there are very good articles on kitless pens.  You made need outside help on the centuries old lacquer techniques.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 18, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> The IAP library will teach you how to make the closed end shape and there are very good articles on kitless pens.  You made need outside help on the centuries old lacquer techniques.



LOTS of help...!!


----------

